# Pear Rust Mite



## hokiewheeler (Apr 28, 2009)

I have several fruiting pear trees that appear to be infected heavily with rust mite. I have read that sulfur is my only option to spray during the growing season. I have read that oil works too but is supposed to be sprayed post harvest, but most oils say not to spray in fall - wtf? At any rate, what can I spray now to control the mite?


----------



## arbadacarba (Apr 29, 2009)

Use the sulphur when the buds first show signs of opening and after harvest. The oil is primarily a smothering agent for egg sacks and interferes with respiration on non-dormant trees.No point in putting it on the trees now, but a clear non frozen couple of days in January or February is ideal for a Lime-Sulphur/ Dormant Oil drenching. Get on a regular spray program and make sure you rake up and burn the leaves for a couple of years and your problems will be greatly reduced.


----------



## hokiewheeler (May 1, 2009)

I should mention that these trees are very old. They were planted probably before my grandma's time and she was born in 1914. They've never been sprayed with anything in my lifetime and I'm 28. We've always taken pears off of them but they're not the best quality. I'm looking to improve my yield and try to preserve these trees while I establish some new ones. I also have to manage coddling moth and I might have to do something about the yellow jackets in late summer. I'm wondering if I can get the mites controlled if that will reduce the yellow jacket damage. I had them worse last year than ever before. They actually ate the fruit on the tree, whereas in the past, they only ate the fruit that fell.


----------

